# Pogostemon erectus ??



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so I THINK I posted a pic included in this post, if not, sorry and Ill try to get it right. Anyway my question of the day is why does my pogostemon erectus not look like every other pic Ive ever seen online or elsewere, usually I see long thin leaves with pinkish undersides sometimes or just green. It looks entirely different from what I got. (Short compact light green leaves) Anyone know why?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so im totally ignorent as far as posting pics. Help anyone?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You need pics. If you're ignorant about the hobby, it'll be hard to get help when you need it
Probably a difficiency? 

This is how mine looked when it was at its best. I notice that lower lighting will cause it to grow shorter leaves


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Click "Go Advanced" button below the message box. My pogostemon erectus looks like that too. I just got it friday. I'm assuming that might be the emersed form and once it is under high light w/ CO2 and nutrients it will develop the long thin leaves. Where did you get it from?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You need pics. If you're ignorant about the hobby, it'll be hard to get help when you need it
> Probably a difficiency?
> 
> This is how mine looked when it was at its best. I notice that lower lighting will cause it to grow shorter leaves


Im sorry, what are you trying to say?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm saying you might have a nutrient deficiency and pictures will help out alot.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok so this is ether my plant or a stunted discus LOL


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'm saying you might have a nutrient deficiency and pictures will help out alot.


omg i got it. before everytime i tried it routed me to the first pic in my album (a stunted discus) random yes? anyway how does it look?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long have you had that? Doesn't look like P. Eretus, never had it grow that way


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> omg i got it. before everytime i tried it routed me to the first pic in my album (a stunted discus) random yes? anyway how does it look?


You asked me a question and I answered it... If you click on the IMG code for the actual pic then it should work.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How long have you had that? Doesn't look like P. Eretus, never had it grow that way


Three weeks, I got it from a very reliable source so I hadnt even thought of it as the wrong plant.....


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

This pic is from Florida Aquatic Nurseries website. I just googled "pogostemon erectus emersed" and this was one of the fist hits. If it is anything like my rotala rotundifolia and ludwigia arcuata, it will convert to the submersed leaves in a couple weeks if you have high light and are running CO2 and dosing macros and micros like I am. Just give it time.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

kribkeeper888 said:


> Three weeks, I got it from a very reliable source so I hadnt even thought of it as the wrong plant.....


Were the plants sold as emersed or submersed? If they were sold as submersed then you got the wrong plant, if emersed then like said above, give it some time and it should convert to submersed. However, if you've seen growth that is like your pic, then I don't know :tongue:


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> This pic is from Florida Aquatic Nurseries website. I just googled "pogostemon erectus emersed" and this was one of the fist hits. If it is anything like my rotala rotundifolia and ludwigia arcuata, it will convert to the submersed leaves in a couple weeks if you have high light and are running CO2 and dosing macros and micros like I am. Just give it time.


Reminds me of lupin lol, I thought it was grown emersed from the start but I guess not. though non of the leaves its putting out look any different......


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well just keep an eye on it. I can't tell if mine has put out much new growth or not yet. But that's how mine looks. I'll let you know if mine changes any.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

AUvet14 said:


> Well just keep an eye on it. I can't tell if mine has put out much new growth or not yet. But that's how mine looks. I'll let you know if mine changes any.


Yeah same here, Ill let you know.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> If you're ignorant about the hobby


Ignorant is really not the word to use in any context...and I don't know what you are trying to say either.

The short leaves in your picture is how it is supposed to look, it is probably emersed, but that doesn't matter. The leaves will grow out a bit longer and thinner, but I have never seen it look like your first pic either, P erectus looks like a smaller version of P stellata, but not with any red or pink except a little at the tops if your light is very bright.

This is what mine looks like


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

definitely looks like the emersed form of it.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Any idea how long it will take it to grow into the submerged leaf form? I'm guessing around 2-3 weeks under high light, CO2, and regular macro/micro dosing.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just thought i'd let you know, i do see some new side shoots forming that have thinner longer leaves. So it looks like it will just take some time to convert


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi kribkeeper888,

Hopefully yours will look like this in a few weeks.

Pogostemon erectus


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

I found one stem that looks like that. but it all suddenly decided to die from the base up over the last couple days. Frustrating! I moved it to a different tank with amazonia substrate and closer lights just to see if it can come back.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

The tops of all of my stems now look like Seattle Aquarist's photo above. It took a while for them to begin to convert, but now they have started submerged growth and are now beginning to show noticeable growth almost daily. How did yours turn out kribkeeper888? Were you able to save it at all? Once mine started showing submerged growth, all the emersed-form leaves below began to die off. Is that what you were describing with yours? Only the emersed growth died, the submerged growth looks perfectly healthy.


----------

